# tant / autant



## peters

Voila la question.

Vous vouliez que les professeurs ne donnent pas tant/autant de devoirs.

Merci

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## sioban

Bonsoir, il me semble que le "tant" est un peu plus soutenu.


----------



## Starcreator

Mais y a-t-il une différence de sens, entre les deux mots? Je sais que l'on peut bien sur employer tant (je le deteste tant, il m'en a donné tant) mais autant signifie une comparaison, n'est-ce pas?


----------



## sioban

Alors, après quelques recherches, autant marque effectivement l'équité, donc il y a notion de comparaison. Cette notion de comparaison existe aussi pour "tant" mais seulement dans des phrases interrogatives ou négatives, comme dans ton exemple. 
Cela dit, "tant" a aussi le sens d'intensité, "autant" aussi a ce sens-là, mais il me semble que "tant" est plus fort.

Dans ton exemple, il n'y a je pense aucune différence de sens, si ce n'est une légère différence de registre. Voilà, après avoir épluché ma grammaire, il apparaît que ces deux-là soient quasi parfaitement synonymes.


----------



## sidahmed

Bonjour,

est-ce cette phrase est correcte ?

Continuez à me regarder tant vous voulez, ça je pense que c'est juste, mais : Continuez à me regarder autant que voulez ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Stéphane89

Continuez à me regarder tant *que* vous voulez.
Continuez à me regarder autant que voulez. 

Les deux phrases veulent dire la même chose!


----------



## sidahmed

Merci pour ta réponse,

cependant, j'ai entendu la première phrase "tant vous ..." dans un film, dont l'acteur a dit à son ennemi : continuez à me regarder avec cet air de reproche et ces yeux accusateurs tant vous voulez ? Je me rappelle bien, j'ai bien entendu cela ?

Merci pour votre aide !


----------



## Stéphane89

C'est étrange! Parce que dans ce contexte, je trouve que la phrase "sonne faux" sans le *que*. Je ne suis pas un spécialiste de la grammaire française, mais il me semble que le *que* est indispensable ici.

Puisque *"tant"* exprime ici une idée de durée (tant = tout le temps ; autant de temps). ==> On pourrait aussi dire: _Continuez à me regarder avec cet air de reproche et ces yeux accusateurs *pendant autant de temps que* vous voulez._

Par contre, on pourrait ne pas employer de *que* dans:

_Il est impossible qu'il vous apprécie tant vous l'ennuyez._

Peut-être quelqu'un de plus qualifié sur le forum pourra nous éclairer...


----------



## sfderderian

Veuillez m'expliquer les differences entre ces deux expressions ?  Merci en avance !


----------



## Maître Capello

En bref:_

tant de_ = un si grand nombre, une telle quantité_
autant de_ = le même nombre, la même quantité


----------



## Anna-chonger

Alors faut-il dire : 
*Il n'a pas autant d'argent qu'il ne le prétend.* ou bien *Il n'a pas tant d'argent qu'il ne le prétend. *?


----------



## anangelaway

Hi Anna, 

Je dirais la 1ère solution avec _autant_. 
En reformulant ta seconde phrase, tu pourrais utiliser le _tant _de cette façon : 
-_ Il prétend avoir beaucoup d'argent, mais en réalité il n'en a pas tant (que cela)._


----------



## Anna-chonger

Merci anangelaway ! 
Mais selon certaines grammaires, quand la phrase est à la négative ou interrogative, on peut employer indifféremment les deux. par exemple :
_Je n'ai pas écrit autant / tant de mots que toi._
Donc il s'agit encore d'une règle grammaticale, non pas usuelle dans la langue quotidienne ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Utiliser _tant_ dans ce cas relève d'une langue peu soignée et est donc à déconseiller. Comme le dit le TLFi s.v. _autant_:


> *Rem. 1.* Dans les prop. négatives, on peut employer _tant_ au  lieu de _autant._ Le tour est fam.


----------



## Guerric

Bonjour,

J'ai un petit doute sur cette phrase :

-Nous avons perdu 70 à 10.
*-C'est possible de perdre de tant de points ?! 
-C'est possible de perdre d'autant de points ?!*
=> perdre avec un tel écart de points.

Qu'est-ce qui est correct là-dedans ?


----------



## Aranjuez

Bonjour,
*C'est possible de perdre tant de points ?! *- à mon avis, ce serait correct


----------



## Guerric

Non, "perdre tant de points" voudrait dire _se voir retirer des points_.
Ici, je parle d'un écart.


----------



## PatriceD

Les deux [constructions] me semblent exister, mais ne sont pas très jolies...
D'ailleurs on ne dit pas "J'ai perdu de 3 points".
... sauf si c'est un raccourci pour "J'ai perdu [avec un écart] de 3 points".


----------



## Maître Capello

Dès lors que l'on dit _j'ai perdu de peu_, je ne vois pas pourquoi on ne pourrait pas dire _j'ai perdu de trois points_…

Quoi qu'il en soit, les deux phrases sont correctes et presque équivalentes, avec toutefois une légère nuance:
_C'est possible de perdre de *tant* de points?_ = d'un si grand nombre de points
_C'est possible de perdre d'*autant* de points [que ce que vous venez de me dire]?_ = du nombre de points que vous venez de me donner​  Cela dit, je suis d'accord avec PatriceD que ces phrases ne sont pas très jolies. J'aurais plutôt dit:
_C'est possible de perdre avec *une telle différence* de points ?_​


----------



## pointvirgule

_perdre par autant de points ?_ barbarisme ?


----------



## Nicomon

pointvirgule said:


> _perdre par autant de points ?_ barbarisme ?


  Je ne sais pas si c'est un barbarisme, un québécisme ou un calque, mais c'est aussi ce que je dirais.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Salut à tous,
il s'agit de la construction _*autant/aussi... que*_ dans une négation :

_Il n'a pa__s _____ de patience qu'elle le prétend._

Là faut-il dire _*autant*_ ou _*tant*_ ou bien les deux ?


Merci d'avance !


----------



## quinoa

Ici il faut "autant".


----------



## Anna-chonger

Mais d'après les grammaires (du moins certains), _*autant*_ se transforme en _*tant*_ dans une négation ou une interrogation, n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Non, pas vraiment… Voir la discussion [au début de ce fil].


----------



## Readomingues

Je voudrais savoir si les deux phrases ci-dessous ont le même sens.
Merci beaucoup.

'Pourquoi il insiste tant?'
'Pourquoi il insiste autant?'


----------



## quinoa

Dans une comparaison d'égalité à la forme affirmative il faut "autant". 
Il travaille autant que moi.
Il a autant de mérite que moi.

A la forme négative, "tant" peut remplacer "autant". Tavaille-t-il donc autant que cela, / tant que cela?

Au sens de "tellement", avec un verbe ou un nom, tant remplace obligatoirement "autant".
Vous me haïssez donc tant! Il a donc tant de haine pour nous! (on n'utilisera pas "autant".

Voir encore ici.


----------

